# Parametros thiele small de peavey pro 12 y diseño de caja



## matijuarez (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola,ando en busca de los parametros de este parlante que compre hace mas de un año para diseñarle una caja que suene bien(actualmente tiene una diseñada al voleo y a los 60 Hz ya no se escucha nada),calculada con WinISD.
El parlante es de 12 pulgadas y sale algo de 270 pesos argentinos,dice potencia maxima 400w(150w rms mas o menos),si alguien tiene manera de conseguir los parametros por favor facilitemelos,yo ya me contacte con el proveedor,le escribi a peavey norteamerica,busque en internet y en el foro y aun no consigo nada asique no me digan que aprenda a usar el buscador porque ya lo use.Muchas gracias a todo aquel que me pueda alcanzar los datos
PD:la idea es una vez conseguidos los parametros diseñar una caja estudiando la respuesta en frecuencia..


----------



## angel36 (Abr 18, 2011)

fijate en este post..........hay  mucha información....de como medir los parámetros...

Ahora te comento que estube averiguando sobre los parlantes peavey y esa linea al menos viene de china...lo cual no quiere decir que sean del todo malo...pero en definitiva son bobinas genéricas........
asique no esperes conseguir los parametros...

si es este el modelo.....peavey

aca ay algo de info......ahora si queres algo mas preciso...podes medirlos vos y consultar en el link que te pase mas arriba.....alli estan varios foreros que la tienen reclara con este tema...

Saludos.


----------



## matijuarez (Abr 18, 2011)

Angel muchisimas gracias,no los queria medir yo porque no soy muy bueno aparte no tengo amplificador con respuesta plana en frecuencia..debajo del peavey pro 10 esta mi modelo,muchas gracias voy a meter esos parametros en el WinISD y ver que sale..saludos!


----------



## angel36 (Abr 18, 2011)

se lo que sea.....por favor poste el resultado....asi vemos como te quedo...o como seguis.....

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 18, 2011)

Los parlantes Peavey Pro que he visto aqui TIENEN LOS PARAMETROS EN LA CAJA !! .
Si los analizas un poco o los metes en un soft de calculo , veras que son de alto rendimiento pero muy pobres en frecuencias bajas .... como todo lo PRO. No creo que tiren mas de 50/60Hz
El baffle que te salga calculado posiblemente tenga al menos 150Lts de volumen ideal.....Como es el tuyo "al voleo"?


----------



## matijuarez (Abr 18, 2011)

Bien,antonio acertaste bastante.. Meti los parametros en el programa y me tira una caja porteada de 200 lts con una respuesta en frecuencia bastante linda que corta en 34 Hz,como este volumen es exageradamente grande meti las dimenciones de mi caja ( 70 lts,s tubos de sintonia de 7 cm de diametro de 20 cm de largo) y me tira una respuesta en frecuencia bastante distinta,sin mucho pico pero corta a los 54 Hz(lo corrobore a oido metiendole señales y a aproximadamente esa frecuencia ya no se escuchaba nada).
  La verdad no me parece tan catastrofico que corte a esa frecuencia,pero preferiria que me corte mas abajo para asi escuchar el sonido mas real(osea todo el rango de frecuencias gravadas en la cancion),mi pregunta es la siguiente: La unica forma de lograr una frecuencia de corte mas baja es aumentandole el volumen o algun otro tipo de caja me puede llegar a servir?Si es posible sin ningun tipo de  transformacion electronica,muchas gracias por prestarme atencion e intentar ayudarme 

Ahora las imagenes


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 18, 2011)

ojo que la sintonia del bafle no sea por abajo en frecuencia que la fs del parlante!!! sino van a tener CAOS ahí... les comento esto por que yo arme dos columnas con peavey pro de 10´´ y los mismos decian que la Fs era de 44hz cuando en realidad era de 55hz... así que tuve que rediseñar la caja y cortarla a 55hz ya que a menos no podía. En un 12´´ la fs debe andar por 45hz calculo


----------



## matijuarez (Abr 18, 2011)

juanfilas podes explicarme un poco mas eso?no entendi muy bien,estoy bastante novato en el tema pero me interesa mucho


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 18, 2011)

Uno de los parámetros t\s del parlante es su frecuencia de resonancia, a la cual el parlante oscila naturalmente, esto depende de la masa y la dureza de las suspensiones, en la misma tenes un pico en la impedancia del parlante ya que al oscilar naturalmente no necesitas potencia para moverlo, consecuentemente la impedancia tiende a infinito, pero como estamos en el mundo real donde se respetan las leyes de la termodinámica es un pico limitado. La cuestión es que la sintonia del bafle amortigua esa oscilación libre y mantiene el cono dentro de la zona lineal bajo potencias "normales" pero si sintonizas a una frecuencia menor a la Fs en vez de amortiguar pasa lo contrario, ayudas al cono a oscilar libremente, con la posibilidad de romper el parlante, así que tenes que respetar esto ya que sino vas a tener sobre excursión, ademas de que influyen otros parámetros que van a hacer que la respuesta en graves sea peor, asi que lo mas simple es respetar la simple ley "sintonizar igual o arriba de la fs del parlante"

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 19, 2011)

mati:  Hay todo un hilo excelente sobre esto del Colega Profesor Zavalla...
NO podes sacarle al parlante mas de lo que esta hecho.NO es un parlante para subwoofer ,ta?. Tiene un gran rendimiento y te va a dar satisfacciones pero en sus limites. 
Hay trucos ( tambien lo expone Zavalla ) para hacer un baffle con una caja chiquita y una tonelada de CORRECCION ELECTRONICA ... pero no pidas tener el rendimiento que tiene en estado "natural" .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hay trucos ( tambien lo expone Zavalla ) para hacer un baffle con una caja chiquita y una tonelada de CORRECCION ELECTRONICA


El "problema" es que la caja debe ser *sellada *(NO "porteada"), así que hay que taparle los huecos. Esto te manda la fo mas arriba (no es taaan grave) y te aumenta el Qtc (esto es un poco mas serio), con lo que la respuesta tiene un pico. Con la Transformación de Linkwitz podés planchar el pico, eliminar el "valle" que aparece atrás del pico (por que seguro que es una respuesta tipo Chebischev) y cambiar el Qtc final de la caja al valor que "mas o menos se te antoje", pero andá sabiendo que vas a necesitar potencia extra en el amplificador y un mayor Xmax 



AntonioAA dijo:


> pero no pidas tener el rendimiento que tiene en estado "natural"


El rendimiento...como que no varía, el asunto es que la potencia del ampli no la podés usar en su totalidad si pretendés tener margen de corrección del low-end.


----------



## matijuarez (Abr 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas..voy entendiendo el tema y me gusta,por ahora me quedo tranquilo total se que estoy sacandole practicamente todo el jugo a este parlante no?lo unico qe me faltaria cubrir e rango de 20 a 54 Hz con algo..algun parlante de 12 pulgadas puede servir?


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 20, 2011)

si puede servir, pero lo principal en este caso es que la sensibilidad o el manejo de potencia sea igual o mayor, ya que sino no vas a lograr el mismo SPL en graves que en medios graves, yo tengo unos peavey pro de 10´´ y su sensibilidad es altísima, dudo que con algo menos de 15´´ logres acompañarlos bien, igualmente el sonido profesional no es mi fuerte, seguramente otras personas te van a recomendar mejor.

saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Abr 22, 2011)

Lograr 20 hz a un nivel de spl realista es bastante complicado, dudo que lo logres con un solo driver, tengo dos subs de 15 en caja sellada y a 20 hz la excursion es muy alta, mis drivers tiene una xmax de +-15mm y en cuanto le das volumen sentis el bobinazo en la campana, a parte a bajo volumen la potencia esta clipeando a lo loco. 
Para musica, es medio al divino boton que tu sistema baje a esa frecuencia no hay mensaje musical distinto es si usas tu sistema para peliculas, ahi es diferente.

Como anecdota probando los subs, en la escena de Minority Report cuando Tom Cruise dipara el arma de pulso, fue algo espeluznante el grave que salio de ahi fue tremendo, mi hijo en su dormitorio salio a ver que pasaba. Para probar subs lo recomiendo.

Saludos


----------



## Lionel ivo (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola colegas hace mucho que no entraba a este grupo.. hace 10 años arme unos cajones copias de otro suenan bien pero no tan bien.. resulta que estoy en cuarentena y me encontré haciendo calculos.. y tengo dudas ya que tengo el mismo parlante. Tengo sus datos como la qts fs vas entre todo.. 

Haciendo unos cálculos sin programas porque no tengo pc me lleve una sorpresa que el cajon bien litrado es de 180 litros o 140 L minimos es demaciado grande..
Su frecuencia de resonancia es de 48.4hz y su calculo de frecuencia a -3db al aire libre es de 33.4

Estos calculos se hizo a través de saber el QTS VAS Y FS (Dados por el fabricante)

Pensaba hacer uno de 145 litros pero no se que tubo de frecuencia poner


----------

